# الكُبَرا



## makala

انا اجد صعوبة في فهم البيت التالي 

جمدَ الندى لبرودةِ الكُبَرا وما جمدَ الندى لبرودةِ الأشعار

ما الجمد و ما الكبرا؟


----------



## rayloom

جمد فعل ماض بمعنى تجّمد
الندى معروف
جمد الندى القصد منه شح العطاء.
فالكرم يعبّر عنه باليد الندية.
الكبرا هي الكبراء (جمع كبير) حذفت الهمزة تسهيلا والمقصود كبار القوم.

البيت معناه
شح إعطاء الشعراء بسبب بخل الأمراء والسلاطين لا بسبب رداءة الشعر.

وهو رد على شعر آخر يقول:
قد بان لي عذر الكرام فصدّهم...عن أكثر الشعراء ليس بعار
لم يسألوا بذل النوال وإنما...جمد الندى ببرودة الأشعار


----------

